# Question about Running and Training for it with IFT



## moondragon1 (17 Oct 2011)

I have a minor case (it was worse when I was younger) of Internal Femoral Torsion.  Basically my femurs are bent a little inwards and I get a noticeable in-step when I walk/run.

Besides orthotics is there any way to compensate for this while running or training for it?  I've never really been a great runner but I used to be okay back a couple years ago.  I get shin splints almost any time I run (even for something as small as 150 m) so I must be doing something wrong or it might be a complication of my IFT.

My doctor is just telling me to get orthotics.  I have done this and it actually made my shin splints worse so I don't think it's helping.

Any suggestions or general tips would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## scriptox (17 Oct 2011)

When I started to run, I would get shin splints all the time. After a good run I would stretch my legs out real good. I mean really good. I'm not sure how successful this is for others, but after a couple of weeks of doing this, I noticed a significant decrease in pain. Mind you, it didn't go away completely, but I was able to cope. I guess it was just because my legs were weak or something; I never really looked into it.

But in your case, you seem to have a case of something, and my honest advice? If your doctor is telling you to do something or get something, do it. If your orthotics are making your problem worse, go back to your doctor or it might just come back and bite you.


----------



## moondragon1 (17 Oct 2011)

scriptox said:
			
		

> When I started to run, I would get shin splints all the time. After a good run I would stretch my legs out real good. I mean really good. I'm not sure how successful this is for others, but after a couple of weeks of doing this, I noticed a significant decrease in pain. Mind you, it didn't go away completely, but I was able to cope. I guess it was just because my legs were weak or something; I never really looked into it.
> 
> But in your case, you seem to have a case of something, and my honest advice? If your doctor is telling you to do something or get something, do it. If your orthotics are making your problem worse, go back to your doctor or it might just come back and bite you.



Thanks for the suggestions.  I already do try to stretch them out both before and after my runs.  What kind of stretches did you do for yours?

 As for my doctor, I have done as he asked (and still do) and I have also gone back to speak with him.  There's nothing he can find wrong and doesn't have any other suggestions.  I don't know what else I could do besides going to a specialist or something.


----------



## scriptox (17 Oct 2011)

Moondragon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the suggestions.  I already do try to stretch them out both before and after my runs.  What kind of stretches did you do for yours?
> 
> As for my doctor, I have done as he asked (and still do) and I have also gone back to speak with him.  There's nothing he can find wrong and doesn't have any other suggestions.  I don't know what else I could do besides going to a specialist or something.



Have you cosidered a chiropractor? When I had problems with my feet I did indeed go to the doctor's, however she referred me to a chiropractor instead. Not sure why but I wasn't one to ask lol. The chiropractor was the one who actually administered tests to determine what was wrong with my feet and to create the orthotics for me. Weird because for a week I wore my orthotics and then after that, I just stopped wearing them. Been a year or so since they have been in any of my shoes.


----------



## moondragon1 (18 Oct 2011)

I appreciate the reply.  I haven't spoken to a chiropractor, no but I have spoken to a physiotherapist because I injured my ankle back when I was playing competitive badminton.  Next time I see my doctor I'll ask him but at this point I may just need to suck it up and deal with constant shin splints.  Thanks for the feedback.


----------

